# 1967 Dash light issue



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone know the proper way to change a blown out dash light....? One in speedo and 1 or 2 in dash clock :willy: Eric


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The lights are in a snap in bulb holder on the back of the dash cluster housing. You should be able to reach them under the dash.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Randy...there is a lot of 'stuff' under my dash!! I figured that was the way, but didn't know if removing the dash pad and such was the way to go...I gotta remove the clock and send it out for repair, it looks perfect, but is only correct twice a day ! Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My clock also stopped working. I found a Tach that fit the hole perfectly and slid it right in. It almost looks like it could have been there all along and now I have a Tach without having one hanging on the steering collum.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Had to take the ashtray assembly out to replace some blown out bulbs...no problem anyone know how many are in the speedo (2 per pod, total of 8 ?) Some of the socets are metal (clock) there are some plastic black ones in the other gauges that I cant pop out.....:willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OH YeaH.....The factory AC ducts don't make matters any easier....How long do the bulbs last??? They are only 41 yrs old...WTF !!! :lol:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Eric Animal said:


> Had to take the ashtray assembly out to replace some blown out bulbs...no problem anyone know how many are in the speedo (2 per pod, total of 8 ?) Some of the socets are metal (clock) there are some plastic black ones in the other gauges that I cant pop out.....:willy:


I'll look at the back of my 66 cluster tomorrow, 66 and 67 are the same. Some of the bulbs are fed by a single wire and use the chassis for ground (metal) . Some of the bulbs use a switched negative and 2 wires are used (plastic).


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Randy !!


----------

